# Diet of a 10 week old rabbit



## isabel25 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!! I am getting a lionhead lop. Which is 10 weeks old, but I wanted to know how much pellets to give to it ??? On some sites it said to give limited pellets and on some it said unlimited!!! I am really confused HELP!! Other than that I am pretty sure I know the rest about them&#128512;


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2016)

Personal choice, and once you know your rabbit you will know better. Babies need the opportunity to grow and eat as much as they want, that said, babies are also small and if they are eating more then seems natural I would be limiting them. Some critters if given the chance will eat and eat and eat and eat....
Personally I would be offering 1/2 cup of pellets per day per 5lbs of body weight. Once they hit adulthood/6months then they should only be eating a max of 1/4cup per 5lbs body weight. Unlimited grass hay at all times. Babies can have alfalfa.


----------



## isabel25 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thankyou watermelons !!! this was really helpful &#128007;&#128048;


----------



## isabel25 (Sep 29, 2016)

Watermelons can you tell me at what age should I introduce veggies?? Someone told me to introduce veggies at 3 months and one said 6 months


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2016)

Personal preference. 
As long as you do it slowly, and 1 type of veggie at a time, they can be introduced at any age. Keep an eye out for GI upset (loose poops, etc). If your bun got veggies with its mom at the breeders and is already used to them, then you can introduce them a fair bit quicker. 
By 3 months my guys were getting a massive dog bowl full daily of leafy veggies and herbs topped with strawberries.


----------



## isabel25 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks a lot watermelons!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

Watermelons brings up an important point. When you go to get your rabbit, be sure to ask what your bunny has been eating and whether or not momma bunny was getting greens during and immediately after pregnancy. That way you'll know whether your bunny is ready for greens sooner. 

The reason people recommend waiting until 12 weeks (3 months) is to give bunny's tummy time IF bunny is not accustomed to greens. Some breeders don't offer any greens (or very little) in which case bunny's tummy can react badly to greens if offered too soon. 

Just go slowly when introducing greens -- one type at a time and looking for reaction (change in poos).

The House Rabbit Society has the following recommendations. These are based on the assumption that new baby had _not_ been getting greens with momma.

&#8226;	Birth to 3 weeks&#8211;mother&#8217;s milk
&#8226;	3 to 4 weeks&#8211;mother&#8217;s milk, nibbles of alfalfa and pellets
&#8226;	4 to 7 weeks&#8211;mother&#8217;s milk, access to alfalfa and pellets
&#8226;	7 weeks to 7 months&#8211;unlimited pellets, unlimited hay (plus see 12 weeks below)
&#8226;	12 weeks&#8211;introduce vegetables (one at a time, quantities under 1/2 oz.)

Some bunnies go crazy eating way too many pellets when offered them freely. If eating too many pellets causes them to eat less hay, that is the indication to reduce pellets enough to encourage plenty of hay eating.


----------



## isabel25 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot blue eyes I will definitely ask &#9786;


----------

